

Droid Shatters the Competitive Landscape - smharris65
http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2009/10/droid_shatters.html

======
nickpinkston
They're right - this won't kill the iPhone by any means, but RIM and
especially MS are on notice. Too bad it took 3+ years to release a phone
that's not even at parity with the original iPhone. Now we've got to wait for
their app store to beef-up.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
The iPhone has only been out for a little over two years. The biggest
challenge to Android is that they are taking a completely different route than
Apple by allowing the carriers and handset makers freedom to do their own
thing. This could be a good thing in the long run, but it's going to make it
harder to capture mindshare when the UI and handsets are so variable.

